

Tell HN: If there is one shocker on election night, it's Georgia. - robg

"1,994,990 people voted early in Georgia. 3,301,875 total voted in Georgia's presidential race in 2004. Let that sink in."<p>http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2008/11/on-road-atlanta-georgia.html
======
jhancock
I am from Georgia, voted absentee from Shanghai. This is the 6th time I've
voted for a president. Up to now, I've never picked a winner. I'm hoping this
time will be different ;).

The turn-out numbers are amazing. If there is one lasting change from this
election cycle, I hope it is that people get involved, vote, and stay on top
of their elected officials; federal, state, and local.

------
trickjarrett
We'll see how many surprises there are tonight. I expect that one way or
another people will be in the streets when the election ends, either
celebrating the victory or rioting in anger. Let's hope it's not the latter.

~~~
anamax
> I expect that one way or another people will be in the streets when the
> election ends, either celebrating the victory or rioting in anger.

Which people?

Not to put to fine a point on it, but no one thinks that McCain's supporters
will riot if McCain loses while it's almost assumed that Obama's supporters
will if Obama does. Curiously enough, this difference is seen as reflecting
well on Obama's supporters and even Obama himself.

~~~
Niten
> no one thinks that McCain's supporters will riot if McCain loses while it's
> almost assumed that Obama's supporters will if Obama does.

Assumed by whom? Not to put too fine a point on it, but I'd recommend you stop
watching Fox News before your brain rots.

~~~
anamax
[http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/chi-
trice-27-o...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/chi-
trice-27-oct27,0,3834559.column) [http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/police-
prepare-for-unres...](http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/police-prepare-for-
unrest-2008-10-21.html) <http://www.democrats.com/node/18092>

Hmm. No mention of Fox, and that's without going into the lefty blogosphere.

------
tptacek
Things I'm paying attention to in GA:

* Bob Barr, the Libertarian candidate, is from Georgia, popular there, and on the ballot; I've seen predictions that he'll draw as much as 2%. I'm not a Libertarian, but I'm guessing his votes get siphoned off of McCain.

* Saxby Chambliss is running within the MOE of Jim Martin, his Dem challenger. Chambliss took Max Cleland's seat in a campaign where he ran ads comparing Cleland, who lost 3 limbs in Vietnam, to Osama bin Laden. Chambliss evaded the draft.

------
Alex3917
I was in college for the last two elections. If I walked all the way across
campus on election day, I'd only see maybe a couple other people wearing "I
voted today" stickers. I'm not there today to compare, but at least based on
Facebook activity it seems like the turnout is going to be WAY bigger.

~~~
dmr83457
I heard some figure recently that in polling in previous years about 36% of
students registered to vote said they are actually voting. This year it is
around 88%, and that doesn't consider an increase in students registered.

------
icey
Why not just make a link to the article? I can't wait for tomorrow.

------
breck
I don't see how this is surprising at all. If you were given 20 days to vote
and people voted randomly then you would expect about 95% of voters to have
voted before today. Given that voting is an important thing that you probably
don't want to procrastinate, I expect more than 95% of people would have
already voted. On the contrary it is probably habitual to wait til the big
day, but I wouldn't read too much into that number.

~~~
tptacek
Votes aren't uninformly distributed. Most people vote on election day.

------
bgtony
I am in Ga.. wife waited 3 hours in line to vote early. People camped out last
night to be the first in line today.

------
nickb
Looks like the history will be made today!

------
ejs
just waited just under 2 hours to vote here in GA, we'll see how this goes...

